# Questions: SRAM Red Bottom Bracket, and WiFli w/ standard double cranks



## jmoy76 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm considering a bike that comes equipped w/ the new 2012 Red groupset on it but have a couple of questions:

- I've read a few things online about the high maintenance required for the Red bottom bracket and it's ceramic bearings. What options are available to make this less of a chore? Thinking of replacing either the ceramic bearings w/ steel, or just swapping the entire thing w/ a Force BB. Thoughts?

- The bike has a standard 53/39 crankset and WiFli mid-cage derailleur w/ 11-28 cassette. I would have preferred a compact double, but that's not offered by the manufacturer. Instead, I'm thinking of swapping the cassette to the 11-32... seems that will get me similar gearing as a compact double on the low end, but faster gearing on the high end, and is cheaper/easier than swapping crankset. Has anyone ridden a config like this? Any feedback? Most of the bikes that come standard w/ the 11-32 cassette (usually Apex groupset) also have a compact double crankset, not the standard double.

Thanks!


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm not a fan of the GXP bottom brackets. I have no experience with the red, but my force BB lasted all of 600 miles. I replaced it with a chris king.

regarding the 11-32, i rode it with a compact crankset and it gave me more range than a compact triple w/ 12-27, but the jumps are pretty big. it's not unlivable but I eventually went to an 11-25 w/ my compact.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

if a standard GXP bottom bracket only lasted 600 miles, there were contributing factors for sure. they're not the most durable parts out there, but 600 mi is ridiculous. i've put more than 10x that on them and they're still going. 
if you get the Red Black Box ceramic bb, you will need to maintain it regularly or it's a waste of money.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

Can't say all GXP bbs suc, but the first one only lasted 400 miles on the Mrs. Optimus's bike. I'm sure it may have been a bad batch or something.


----------



## davez26 (Nov 15, 2010)

I am riding 53/39-11/32. I like it. The range is what I needed here in Colorado. The difference in the spacing isnt that big of a deal. Check out the Sram website and look at the gear spacings for the 2. If I remember right, the high end loses one of the one tooth gear changes, and continues with 2 tooth changes until the low gears come in. To me, losing a one tooth shift for the 32 was well worth it.


----------

